# I-Won-Today - Jonathon



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Does any body know if Jonathon is around?


He use to be frequent poster in PDS.


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

DreamCar said:


> Does any body know if Jonathon is around?
> 
> He use to be frequent poster in PDS.


He was told he could no long participate on this forum. You can email him at the PC:

[email protected]


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

He was a good addition... its unfortunate he had to leave.


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Great help !*



DreamCar said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> He was a good addition... its unfortunate he had to leave.


He was so helpful. We did the PCD in October 2012. We met Jonathan then , & thanked
Him for all his help on Bimmerfest. Hopefully, we can do another PCD in the near Future. 
We recommend that Experience to anyone who can fit it into your schedule. 
Thanks again Jonathan , you made our Trip to Greenville / Spartanburg a fantastic time .
Not to mention what you for Cancer Research , & the charity you support. :thumbup:


----------

